
Downtime Alert – sends you an email if your site is down - andreas_mauer
https://script.google.com/a/project-a.com/d/1pXQa3A3dQ8lAeJaEySMWBlKd7Hkqw-UU3WoTlAxTF-LzWPZrNW5GkQUi/edit?usp=drive_web
======
andreas_mauer
Hi, this script checks a list of URLs every 5 minutes and send you an email in
case any of them don't deliver a 200 status code. The motivation was to have a
free (as in free beer) downtime alert that I could easily use against all my
sites.

I still need to include a 1 sec delay between crawls to avoid server issues.

I would appreciate any feedback regarding how to extend the functionality
without increasing complexity to the final user.

